# Do you have a bicycle?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well with all this talk of expenive gas, and staying home more - I've been thinking of a bike since a grocery store and such are being built 2 miles from here. And I need more exercise.

Today I stopped and looked in a Cycle shop - those are some NICE bikes. They have 3 speeds with coaster brakes that I like. I was thinking of just a single speed, coaster brake bike - you know, like when I was a kid. Must have fenders and a good feeling seat.

so. Do I look at the $89 bike that might hold up, if I just use it a little bit, or the $350 really nice (http://www.electrabike.com/cruiser/) bike from the Cycle shop that will help make sure that it is MY size, etc.

At this point it's moot-point until that stimulus check arrives. 

So, does anyone else have a bike and are you using it now, or planning to? even if only for health reasons?

Angie


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

i'm firing mine up, AM2! It needs 2 new tires, and then I'll go as much as I can in the heat! ldc


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

You bet! We've always had many bikes of various sizes here...just for fun

BUT!

There are electic bikes at Northern tool and some gas assist bike engines to add as well.

Do a google on the gas powered ones....


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Here ya go Angie, grocery getter VROOOM VROOOM

http://brandscycle.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=183


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very cool!

I just wish we had real bike roads beside the car roads around the US. 

Do you think more people going to bikes, will influence the building of bike roads? Less expensive to build than a car road.....

Angie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you're taking your life into your own hands to ride a bike on an American road. You're going to get run over by some soccer mom in an SUV talking on her cellphone.

I'm not a fan of bicycling. I like shank's mare.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie - I'm out in the country (or at least use to be), and have an aversion to well travelled roads. I'm thinking mostly just of the main neighborhood roads for exercise and getting into better shape. 

I have to dogde a dedicated cyclist on the way to work most mornings and worry about going 10 mph while waiting for a cleared area on a squiggly road to get around him without hurting him.

Angie


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Angie, I would personally go for the bike from the shop. The cheap bike (I've had many) will have parts wearing out on you left and right. If you aren't going to ride it much, you could probably get by, but I hate dealing with cheap junk. Plus getting the right fit is SO important.

My grocery is about 2 miles away as well. My last bike was stolen (my brother was borrowing it!) and I've got a hand-me down crappy one that needs new brakes before I can ride it. I'm seriously considering just getting a new one that will last.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well legally you are considered a vehicle so you are allowed on just about any public road. I trained everyday on all sorts of roads for years and I was never hit. Now that I'm starting back up I'm riding on the roads again and it feels great to be back in the saddle. I forgot how much I missed it. If I can get closer to town I'm considering ditching the truck:icecream:
Right now there are bike orginazations that are pushing for more bike lans and roads to be built. I think it's getting to be a "serious" consideration cause even some of the cops are being returned or forced on to bikes to save tax money. One police bike cost about $1200 - 1400 all decked out for their use. The cost to maintain that vehicle is roughly $30 - 140 per month. Compared to the police car that is atleast double.
go bikes go
I've actually been thinking of maybe starting a bike repair business out here cause the nearest shop is 60 miles away and it's small shop.

now we have to talk to Dean about a bicycle smillie


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

http://www.vabike.org/today-show-bike-use-soars-with-gas-prices/

here's a little video from 'good mornin america" or one of those shows. Their talking about folks going to bicycles


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know here in Huntsville the local bike shops are doing very well right now, there was a news story about this a week or so ago.

Angie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hubby and I sold our bicycles some years ago, since we were moving around the world so often. The kids all have decent bikes, but where we live now, it's 4-5 miles to the nearest convenience store, and 8-10 miles to town, on small windy roads with lots of big trucks and vehicle traffic. I can't see us riding bikes anyplace....if it gets to where we can't drive our cars, we're stuck at home.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

for those of you that are a bit nervous riding into town. Just get yourself one of these and cruiise on in. I'm pretty sure with 'madmax' hanging off the front nobody will cut you off!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

If you're going for groceries you might rather have an adult tricycle. I know a couple of neighbours have them, they have enough room on the basket on the back to hold most of a grocery cart full and they aren't really any wider than the rider anyway so they don't take up much more room on the road than a 2 wheeler.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

and we can all wear our new tshirts :rock:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TexasArtist said:


> and we can all wear our new tshirts :rock:


HUh?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> HUh?


sorry it's as big as I can get it. It's a masked bandit holding you up with a gas pump instead of a gun
got it now?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - that makes sense when I know what the weapon is...

Very good!


----------



## Geary_Johns (Oct 27, 2007)

My wife and I both have Trek mountain bikes that we use for recreation. 
We recently outfitted them with front and back baskets, and use them for trips under three or four miles to the store, if needed we could make longer trips. 
I would avoid a gas or electric powered bike, some cities and states look at them as being in the same category as motorcycles and have the same equipment and licensing requirements.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

DH and I got some nice Raleigh bikes several years ago. Mine has been collecting cobwebs, but were are getting it in shape this weekend. 

I strongly recommend that you have *comfy seat *on whatever bike you get. That's my two cents.

Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Geary_Johns said:


> My wife and I both have Trek mountain bikes that we use for recreation.
> We recently outfitted them with front and back baskets, and use them for trips under three or four miles to the store, if needed we could make longer trips.
> I would avoid a gas or electric powered bike, some cities and states look at them as being in the same category as motorcycles and have the same equipment and licensing requirements.


Good points about the licensing. In my case, my driver's license is grandfathered in with motorcycle endorsement (not that I plan to use it).

I do like the basket features. 

Angie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We have a bicycle but nither one of us are able to ride it. Even if we could we could only go to the small convience store 2 miles away. The only town close enough is 6 miles and you have to cross a narrow 2 lane bridge that is probably a couple thousand feet long. There is no shoulder, and if I'm not mistaken it's illegle to ride a bike across. I know my DH has picked up a biker before and let him put his bike in the pickup and drove him accross. I really wish they would build a bike/foot path to the side. I don't know how many people I've had to almost stop for because they were walking across.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Not anymore, but I have horses! It's six miles one way to a little town for groceries or anything, and it's a very steep, winding road, narrow and curvy. I think I would rather cut through the woods on one of our horses.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Even if I wished real hard, I'd never make it on a bike, and a horse would be even worse. It's a good 5 miles one way to anything around here, even cutting across the fields. 

I love riding scooters, but can't imagine doing something that nuts on our roads. People hardly brake for the big tractors and combines and plows and cornpickers. 

Where are the inventive people that dream up alternate transportation?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

All the inventive people are busy trying to come up with a new form of gasoline.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a bike, ride it all the time and I love it. I even pimped it out with a basket recently  Lat summer I rode 200 miles just for the heck of it. I had a few spare days off during the summer, couldn't afford to take a car trip so I jumped on the bike with my solo bp gear and camped along the way in dunes and parks.:clap:


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

We have Electa Townies and love them. They are so comfortable to ride on the rural roads here with the varying surfaces and terrain. I have a 3-speed with coaster brake and front hand brakes. I have a front basket, DH has more speeds and lots of cool accessories. I previously had a mountain bike and it was very uncomfortable, on this bike I can easily ride many miles.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

TexasArtist said:


> Here ya go Angie, grocery getter VROOOM VROOOM
> 
> http://brandscycle.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=183


That's funny as all get out because the first new bike I ever got was a vrooom. Had a battery powered noise maker.
But I ride a bike all the time. I made a basket for the back of it out of a wire shelve that I  got out of the dumpster. LOL. I no longer get along with the Afganistan that owns the store right around the corner so if I need to go for something small I ride about a half mile to the next one instead of giving the jerk my business.
The Grocery store is about a mile point something and the basket will carry right much. It will carry $50 worth of right much, LOL. 

I would check the papers and any kind of swap shop etc. you have around there. 
We have 3 bikes here (two 10 speeds and one 12 speed) and the most I paid was $25 for the 12 speed and they are all like new. People buy them and don't ride them. I paid $15 for the first one for Stacey for Christmas. Then the next Christmas I paid I think that was $15 also. I bought it for my wife and then while listing to the trading post on the radio I heard about the 12 speed. They wanted $50 but I talked her down to $25. 

I would definately go for atleast a 5 speed unless you are in really good shape. I can ride mine across town, even in the shape I am in and not have to push it too much, but I keep it oiled good and the gears change like an angle. When it gets too hard I drop it down a gear and of course slow down more than I wish to, but hey, I am getting old, LOL. 

I buy more gas for the lawn mower, weed eater and tiller than I do for riding and that is the truth. I can't keep those cans filled up. I bought $6 of reg two days ago for the tiller and I only have what is in the tank left.:flame:


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

If you want something that will last, I would suggest the Bike Shop. You can get a front basket fairly cheap, but if you're wanting to pick up groceries, you'll probably want the baskets that go on the rear of the bike that will each hold about 1 brown grocery bag. You'll need to be careful about balancing your items in weight, and probably try to keep from purchasing too many heavy items. Two grocery sacks of cans would make the bike difficult to ride.

I live in Alabama also and find that attitude toward cyclists here a little scary. Also there are not many roads designed for riding. My son was hit by a car last fall, and is only alive by the grace of God and a bike helmet. He only had a 1 1/2 mile ride to work, and less than 1/2 mile of that was on the road - it only takes one careless driver.

We ride bikes a lot, but tend to keep our riding to the trails, parks and stay off the roads, so our riding is all recreational. We tend to avoid riding much in the summer here though as it's so hot, although occasionally we'll go out for a morning ride.

I'm not familiar with any of the gas or electric bikes so can't help you there, but DH has been considering one as he has trouble keeping up with us when he rides since he doesn't ride as much.
Dawn


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know drivers are careless with people (especially kids) on bikes, but I've also seen my share of bike riders not respecting cars or the rules of the road. How many times have I come over a hill or around a curve and found a herd of bicyclists tooling along, covering the whole road. Even when they see me behind them they won't move over and let me pass. So I'm stuck going 20 mph behind their flourescent, lycra-covered butts....:grump:

I rode a million miles on my bike when I was a kid and a teenager, and when a car came I got way over on the side, and let them pass. I used arm signals to turn, and stopped at stop signs. I didn't have a light on my bike, so I didn't ride after dusk either. And most importantly I realized that cars are bigger than I was....it's not a game of chicken.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

freegal said:


> We have Electa Townies and love them. They are so comfortable to ride on the rural roads here with the varying surfaces and terrain. I have a 3-speed with coaster brake and front hand brakes. I have a front basket, DH has more speeds and lots of cool accessories. I previously had a mountain bike and it was very uncomfortable, on this bike I can easily ride many miles.



The Electa is really what I saw brandwise and I like the look of the substantial seat (cannot stand those little no support things), and the tires and fenders. I looked at 3 speed and coaster breaks, a cruiser I think. I have a question - how does the front hand brake work with a coast back brake? And does yours have fenders? I just cannot see not having fenders.

Tell me about using the 'speeds' please.

and MoGrrrl - I agree the seat is one of the most important parts of the bike.


Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Do those tricycles come with an option for a small electric motor? There are a couple of really steep hills that I couldn't have pedaled up as a child. With my legs the way they are now, there is now way. I'd love to have one of these for short trips into town. It would save me a ton of money on gas!


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Just finished servicing our bikes two weekends ago. Replaced treads, oiled and adjusted, and ready to go. My bike is a nice 21 speed I got at the flea market for 25$. Got my son's bike there too for just 15$. You can get a quality bike cheap if you avoid the high-priced bike shops. Here's an easy way to distingush a cheap bike from a quality one. Cheap bikes have a cast, one peice foot crank. Better quality bikes will always have a three peice crank. Look for that when you shop.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Definitely go for the quality bike. The cheap ones simply won't last and they don't ever really work properly - brakes stick, chain de-rails, all sorts of problems with a cheap bike.

We have our bikes that we got when we lived in Atlanta. I used to ride my bike to the pool and to the "Women's Club" meetings (when I didn't walk). Everyone else drove to the pool or the Women's club meetings... I was such an oddball 

We also rode on the bike trails in Atlanta, but not the roads. NEVER on the roads!! Way too dangerous.

Haven't ridden since moving to WV. Our drive is 1/3 mile gravel and steep; would be a pain just to get to the street. Then the street is a narrow, windy, hilly 2-lane highway with a lot of truck traffic. Too dangerous.

But, if gas prices keep going up, traffic should reduce and then I might consider riding to the feed store (about 5 miles). Post office is 12, groceries are 20. Everything is pretty far here. I'd ride to the post office but not too sure about the grocery store. 20 miles of steep hills and I'd be whipped - and anything cold would be hot!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I know drivers are careless with people (especially kids) on bikes, but I've also seen my share of bike riders not respecting cars or the rules of the road. How many times have I come over a hill or around a curve and found a herd of bicyclists tooling along, covering the whole road. Even when they see me behind them they won't move over and let me pass. So I'm stuck going 20 mph behind their flourescent, lycra-covered butts....:grump:
> .


First off PLEASE don't think that's all the riders out there. Secondly I'm curious what you mean by they won't move over? If it's a group it's actually safer for them to stay in a pack then it is to thin out in a long line and have you try to pass. By most state laws they are considered a vehicle and are legally allowed 3 feet of the road way. When they thin out into a long line it make it so cars think "oh I can pass now" and they try to pass within inchs of our elbows which is very dangerous to both the rider and the driver. 
When you see a single rider staying about 1.5 feet away from the grass it's because the rain washes all the glass and garbage right there at the edge making it hard and dangerous to ride there. Another big danger for all the riders is when you have snakes that want to hide right at the edge of the grass. The front wheel stirs them up and the foot or leg is what gets hit. The single rider staying over "in the road" as you call it, also gives them a chance to move around on the bike if a car or truck tries something stupid like sqeeze through to "prove a point to that dumb bike idiot!" even though there are vehicles coming at both of them and no where to go.
So please have a little patience and next time you see them out there think to yourself "could I keep up a 20 mph pace on a bicycle for 30 -80 miles like these folks" most folks can't. They forget their judgement gets thrown off by riding in a car for so long, how fast some of the bikes are actually going. 
Now on the other side of thing I have seens some pretty stupid stunts pulled by people on bikes which doesn't give anybody a good view of us but those are a small number that happens to speak with a loud voice in the publics eyes. People sometimes seem to forget that vehicles have drunk drivers out on the road, cyclist have a small number of idiots on bikes doing stupid things.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I think this one can be scratched off the list as a potential grocery go getter. There is barely enough space to put you!
http://www.strida.us/home-page.asp


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Actually - rather weird looking until you see the demo video.
Good for putting in the back of a car to take to other locations.

Angie


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I commute to work on bike, and mostly love it. I get frustrated with both cars and bikes that don't follow the rules!  I drive too, so I try to keep the cars perspective too (ie visibility, bad intersections, etc). 

One thing I've found in town is that *most* serious accidents happen on roads where the speed limit is over 35. (Not that people don't drive that fast on other streets...sigh). Anyway I think it's a matter of having the time to react and stop, so I try to keep to side streets, bike lanes, or bike paths.

Angie--these are great for grocery shopping:










http://www.amazon.com/Nashbar-Townie-Basket/dp/B0009S6SOK

They pop on and off easily, and can hold a whole paper grocery bag. My SO and I each have one, and if we want we can put them both on one bike!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a neat carrier thing. How is it attached?

(Oh and in addition to the shopping center/grocery going in 2 miles down the road. There's to be a Walmart about the same distance, I've heard thru a couple of grapevine sources. They (city folks) are eating my countryside up! 
But, my rainbow in the storm is that it may save me on gas in the future.)

Angie


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

There are some nice electric motors that are built into an oversize wheel hub for bikes. http://www.crystalyte.com/pmdcc1fab.htm
There are other brands out there, too, and lots of battery choices. We have lithium ion batteries on ours.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

you might bee interested in the shirt called "the alert shirt" 
www.alertshirt.com
they have really really bright colored shirts on there for safety while on the road. I've heard some people say they can be seen about 2 blocks away when wearing that shirt


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Definitely go for the bike shop model. If you plan to ride it much, you'll be praising God for it later, LOL. The frame will be much lighter for one thing, making pedaling that much easier. You'll get the right fit, and the gears will work correctly.

My hubby bought me an Iguana brand about 10 years ago, and it still works just as well as the day we bought it. We have our bikes serviced every couple of years and they're in great shape. We both have the "hybrid" types, a cross between touring and mountain bikes, so they're great anywhere.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

We don't have any here since the kids are all grown, but it is on my list!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Gainesville is last I saw still the Florida city with the highest bicycle ridership per capita in the state so we see a lot of cyclists here. I was one myself for eight years. Didn't own a car, rode a bike full time, and I moved a LOT of stuff with one over the years.

I've seen a lot of stupid behavior in town and out by motorists and cyclists alike. Sometimes on the county roads a club or something has a bike race where they seem to think they are entitled to keep other legitimate road users from being able to drive while they're racing. When I've got to get some place twenty five miles away before they close I don't have time to wait for a group of cyclists to ride two miles before they are out of my way. They need to move over and share the lane like they are supposed to just as motorists are supposed to share the road with them. I got hit twice by motorists while on my bike - one of which was a cyclist himself! Like I said, plenty of foolishness on all sides. We get the occasional cyclist fatality here. Sometimes because the motorist wasn't paying attention and ran them over, sometimes because the cyclist thought the traffic laws didn't apply to them and got nailed when they ran a red light. It all happens.

But as for the bikes themselves buy quality. It will save you time and frustration in the long run. If you can't buy it new look for used equipment. Heavy duty frames, good tires but not necessarily mountain bike tires, and you don't need eighteen gears if you're not going to be climbing a lot of steep slopes. I've carried eighty pounds of canned goods on the back of my bike before. Takes some creative ropework to get it stable but it can be done. Carried two large duffel bags of laundry once as well. 

I stopped riding when we moved too far into the country for it to be feasible. I was never a recreational rider. It was transport pure and simple - to work, to class, to the grocery store, or where ever I needed to go. The wife just said she wants a bike though so I'm think we may just get a pair of them then see what I can come up with for a bike trailer for just-in-case. It's eight miles into town which isn't unworkable on a bike though it would take a pretty extreme fuel situation to make me do it regularly.

.....Alan.


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

First and last, whatever bike you decide on, buy a new well-fitting helmet!

I've been commuting by bike (14 mile round trip) for the past couple of years. I have two now, a new go-fast bike for going to work or rolling around town, and a Craigslist beater that I use in the rain or when I have to go to the market. I put a rack on the back and have a set of panniers (bags that clip to the rack) for when I need to move things. Other people might use wire baskets, I think the Wald brand is highly regarded, but I don't have any experience with them. I do have some experience with a milk crate and some bungee cords: it works fine.

Buying a new bike from a local shop is a great choice, not only because your money stays local, but because a good quality new bike, well maintained, can last decades. You'll be going back to the same shop year after year for tune-ups (and parts and tools, if you're a tinkerer) and that's an important relationship to maintain. 

bikeforums.net is one of the larger websites I'm familiar with, and might be worth poking around.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I second the idea of getting a bike from a shop - or a used bike if you have an extremely knowledgeable bike geek friend that will help you.

The big issue is fit. If you actually plan to ride your bike regularly, a poor fit will cause all sorts of problems with legs, back, arms, neck, etc. You might save some money on the bike, but will curse the thing every time you get on it.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I ride a 2 stroke gasoline powered bike for short trips, like Wal-Mart, Home Depot, etc. I built a signal and brake light for the back, which really helps. I can get 150mpg without pedaling once. I've ridden the 30+ miles to work a few times, just takes soo long! I need a closer job, then I can ditch a few cars. If I did get a closer job, I would bike every day, except in the worst weather. The best feature of my bike is that it pedals too! Kind of like optional exercise. I had someone in a store beg me to sell him one, and I've got more people on the line to buy one. I've got a few kits left, so hopefully I can sell enough to pay for all the stuff I bought for mine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

adamtheha - that hybrid bike sounds really really neat. sure hope you get the kits sold to cover your expenses. Smart thinking.

And Jason, while the thought of a helmet is foreign to me (didn't use them growing up in the neighborhood in the 60's ), I do figure I'm going to have something nice for that also.

Alan - neat that bikes are used so much down where you are. I'd be very shy as to very traffic'd roads - at least at for a long while.

Angie


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I would probably go for something like this modified to run on 100% homebrew ethanol. It's 500cc and can get me just about anywhere I need to go.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think that would help my physcal improvement, but - dang - that's neat! I don't think I'd be afraid of it, like a reg motorcycle. (but the big Harley-type trikes are fantastic looking).

Angie


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Angie, on the Electra Townie the coaster and hand brakes work well together. I like the smooth stopping of a coaster brake. My bike does not have fenders for less weight. I may add them at some point. I have a 3-speed which is helpful on the hilly areas and serves me well. DH has 21 speeds, I think, but he likes to "fine-tune" his ride. The wide seat is comfortable and the handlebars are adjustable so my wrists don't hurt on long rides. I love this bike! It is well made, looks cool, makes cycling so enjoyable!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Hand me down/freebies are all I have ghad since high school many years back. I always ended up giving the freebies away to local kids that needed em more than I did. A couple years back with the 2.00 a gallon gas I knew I had better get a bike that fit my little self  I ran into a guy who was into bikes and I asked the same... do I want a cheapy or a "good bike" and he said I already knew the answer  I went to a shop he uses and I wanted a "hybrid" street/mountain bike and while looking at them I also wanted "AMERICAN MADE" ... I got a cannondale from him after he told me to buy a used bike a customer of his had for 200.00 or so instead of the 600.00 one I was lookin at. He said the guy was my size and had just put over 200 in upgrades on the bike he had for sale. I figured if he was that honest I wanted to support him. The guy with the used one called me and it turns out he had a raleigh american made mountain bike in immaculate shape that I ended up buying for 125.00... so I went from 0 to 2 quality bikes that fit me. The mountain bike is my "beater" and the hybrid is set up with a rack etc. I like em but need ta use em more  

I feel a better made bike is a worthy investment especially in this age- it beats walking! 


I also am interested in a scooter but I am awful big for one 


some of the 400 cc ones look nice especially at 70 mpg...


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

here's a site with lots of bicycle pull behind trailers for hauling things. Alot of times you can find used child trailers on craigslist or such. This should help you get some ideas though.

http://biketrailershop.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> That's a neat carrier thing. How is it attached?


You do need a basic rack in the back--it has two hooks at the top that go over the rack, and then a bungie that attaches at the bottom of the rack by the axle. Also has a velcro strap as a extra backup.

Oh and definitely the helmet, I am so used to mine now I feel kind of naked if I go around the block without it. 

From what I've read, trips under 5 miles are usually faster by bike than car, when you take into consideration parking etc. My commute is 6 1/2 miles, and takes me about 30 minutes. But, because of the traffic/parking situation where I work, it's the same or less than driving, and faster than the bus! When you think about the gas savings and the health benefits (I get an hour of exercise every day I ride to work!) it's really worth it.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

I've had a bike, the same one, a Motobacane (French) road bike, for 32 years. Not that I've used it every year of those - there were a couple years that my brother borrowed it when I was 'up north', and a few years that there just wasn't the time to put it to any serious use (over 3 miles a trip, once or twice a day).

Over the past couple years, I've gotten a little more serious and use it when possible not only to go to W/M and grocery shopping 8 miles and about 1000 feet lower in elevation (making hauling anything 'extra' up, a "little" more work), going 'up hill' (about 200' rise over a quarter mile) to get my milk once a week, but to occasionally commute 20 - 40+ miles round trip for work, through the hills on a major state highway and major county roads, when time, weather, and tools and materials needed allow. I just last year had the first serious maintenance done on it: new crank and fork bearings, new wheels, new chain, new rear deraileur and an upgraded rear cassette to make it a 12 speed. Yes, it cost as much as a cheap bike to fix my antique, but I expect another 20 years of service out of it, and being "old" (and an unknown brand), it's less likely to be ripped.

Just my two coppers.
Andy

I also thought I was doing pretty well for a 51 yr old with a 12 speed, but a few weeks ago, as I was heading 'down the hill', I was passed by a "serious" cyclist probably, in his mid 20's, that left me in the dust. I know he was 'pushing it', even down hill, and I was just 'going with the flow'. I also know of a woman in her late 40's that commutes to work on her bike nearly every day in good weather, about 38 miles, ONE WAY, through some hefty hills. She is also on the local bike shop racing team... 

Two miles? on only slightly rolling ground? I'd be doing cyclothons.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I think it's great that you are thinking of biking. I really think that if more people tried it, we could see more bike lanes and tolerance in the future.

As for the road hogs, I am one, on purpose. If I'm blocking you from passing me on a hill, I'm not likely to get dumped in the ditch. If I get over on the white line, your going to squeeze by and force me to dump. Now if there is plenty of safe passing zone, I will happily get out of your way. It may sound backwards, but it works, I never have someone try to pass while I'm a good foot or so from the edge. I'm also likely protecting the children on the road ahead of me. Lot of dumb people on both sides, I agree. I get irritated when I see a cyclist blowing red lights and riding sidewalks.

I haven't had a chance to ride much in awhile, (new baby), but here is a brief journal of our adventures last summer if your interested
http://pedalthemoment.blogspot.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

At first scan your blog is really interesting. I like the tractor seat.

and the paint job.

Angie


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a homemade bike and cart I found. I thought it would be pretty neat for a small town. 

http://www.bicyclelaneindustries.com/bli/cartbike/


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

> I think it's great that you are thinking of biking. I really think that if more people tried it, we could see more bike lanes and tolerance in the future.


I had the same thought--if more people start biking, they will have a better idea of what it's like from that perspective. I know I have learned a lot as a biker AND a driver from riding my bike 



> As for the road hogs, I am one, on purpose. If I'm blocking you from passing me on a hill, I'm not likely to get dumped in the ditch.


I do this too, on curves on narrow side streets. I've found I'd rather hog the lane than have someone try to pass me in a spot that's not safe. For a few feet I feel it's worth it, then I get over when it's safe to pass!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think those cartoons sum up the situation pretty darn well.

Thanks for the chuckle.

Angie


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well just remember there is absolutely no need for a car









when your homesteading



























you can even haul for the animals


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Now there is something to see coming towards you on the road in the dark of a night! 

.....Alan.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

A.T. Hagan said:


> [
> Now there is something to see coming towards you on the road in the dark of a night!
> 
> .....Alan.



I think he needs a cape with a big 'G' on it. So as he rides along he can yell "IT'S GRAAAAAASS MAN TO THE RESCUE!:duel:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You know - you have to look at the feet and the bike really hard to see which way that grassman is headed!

Angie


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> You know - you have to look at the feet and the bike really hard to see which way that grassman is headed!
> 
> Angie


it's the element of surprise that helps him fight crime:viking:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess I should use that disguise when I get my bike and surprise anyone that messes with me!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have been an avid bike rider most of my life, until I got married and moved to the cold frozen north. I carried a bike all over the world for many years when I was working on the road- saved a fortune in cab fares on days off and I got to see the countries I was working in from a different perspective than most tourists do. I have ridden extensively both in cities and in rural areas. I don't worry about traffic much and have rarely had problems- I think I must ride pretty defensively without realizing it.

One thing to consider is that riding a bike can get you places pretty quick, especially if you don't have to deal with parking, etc. I used to ride 14.5 miles to work and it took me around an hour and 15 minutes, which included a short stop to hook up with a co-worker who lived 6 miles from work. If I were driving my car it would still take me 50-55 minutes, sometimes longer, so using the bike only added 20-25 minutes but saved a lot of frustration and aggravation. Not to mention gas and wear and tear on the car. Plus, I was getting all that good exercise.

If you think you can ride 2-4 miles, you can probably ride 8-10 without much more effort, depending upon the terrain. It sounds like a lot more work, but on a properly fitted bike with a range of gears it really isn't. I used to say it took me 6 miles just to warm up in the mornings when riding to work.

I bought hubby a bike recently and we want to start using them for transportation a little. Unfortunately it had been rainy and windy, conditions which I don't care for when biking- maybe I just need to suck it up and get used to it!


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Yes I have a bike, but don't ride it very often. I live 15 miles from the nearest town and live on a dirt road connected to a gravel road. Our mailbox is a one mile round trip from the house; that's my evening walk most days. We've cut back our trips to town from once a week to once every three weeks now. (We had it down to once every two weeks, but found the less we go the less we need or care to go.) We're not only saving money on gas, but groceries too just by not going.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Guess I should use that disguise when I get my bike and surprise anyone that messes with me!


It's o.k Angie anybody tries to mess with you just challenge them to a joust


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

DH and I each have Raleigh bikes that were $250 back in 2000.

We only do trail riding. The roads around here are too dangerous for us old folks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> DH and I each have Raleigh bikes that were $250 back in 2000.
> 
> We only do trail riding. The roads around here are too dangerous for us old folks.


Yeah - but tallpines - you have that neat red scooter.!

TexasArtist - a joust - that would be okay also. Keep them at joust distance!

Angie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I suspect we'll be seeing more families traveling like this, too:










And here's an answer to the price of diesel and the trucking strike:


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> And here's an answer to the price of diesel and the trucking strike:


what in the world is he hauling in that second pic? It almost looks like insulation board.

I'm wondering what this guy has? The folks in some of those countries just amaze me with what they will haul sometimes


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wait a minute!!! Back in December when I suggested using a bicycle as a bug out vehicle people thought I was nuts!!! It seems that nobody can carry anywhere near what these people are carrying and even if you could, you would be lucky to get more than a couple miles per day. I guess the people in these photos never read that thread.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TexasArtist said:


> I think he needs a cape with a big 'G' on it. So as he rides along he can yell "IT'S GRAAAAAASS MAN TO THE RESCUE!:duel:


Yeah, his arch-nemesis would be Hippy Man... just looking to mellow a bit.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

TexasArtist said:


> what in the world is he hauling in that second pic? It almost looks like insulation board.
> 
> I'm wondering what this guy has? The folks in some of those countries just amaze me with what they will haul sometimes


I've seen these before -- the guy in the last picture is carrying empty plastic bottles for recycling, I think. Maybe some pop cans, too. So while it's a bulky load, it wouldn't be all that heavy.

I have a bike, and a bike-works trailer. Need to get them out and use them (now that the hay is out of the garage so I can get to them, LOL!).

Kathleen


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rickd203 said:


> Wait a minute!!! Back in December when I suggested using a bicycle as a bug out vehicle people thought I was nuts!!! It seems that nobody can carry anywhere near what these people are carrying and even if you could, you would be lucky to get more than a couple miles per day. I guess the people in these photos never read that thread.


Rick - I think the difference in your thread and this one... I just asked about bikes and local use, not bugging out. More as exercise and save a few $$ in gas money. Then we got silly after all the serious talk of cheap Walmart vs fitted bike shop quality bike. 

When I talk bikes right now, I'm talking about 2 miles one way and working up to that being nothing. BUT, also exercising my body that sits at a computer terminal at least 8 hours a day.

So while the two threads are talking of the same method of transportation, the length and reason for the transportation is different.

Angie


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

rickd203 said:


> Wait a minute!!! Back in December when I suggested using a bicycle as a bug out vehicle people thought I was nuts!!! It seems that nobody can carry anywhere near what these people are carrying and even if you could, you would be lucky to get more than a couple miles per day. I guess the people in these photos never read that thread.


yeah, but that was back when gas was "cheap", and the talking heads were reassuring everyone that oil would soon be back at $40/barrel. 

now that gas is a few $/gal higher, and all the elites of the world are admitting that oil's not going back to $40/barrel, and now that there are oil riots in Europe... 

better go buy that bike you were talking about back in dec -- in another few months they'll have a 2 yr backlog of orders! 

--sgl


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Yeah - but tallpines - you have that neat red scooter.!
> 
> It's not a scooter but a 750 cc motorcycle.
> Unfortunately with the extra drag created by thr side car, mileage is not much better than our car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, it's my wife's birthday this month and she allowed as to how she'd like a bicycle for some exercise. So this weekend she and I went into town to check the bike shops (Gainesville is a major university town) and came up with a pair of used Schwinns to fit us. I've got the shop we bought my bike from cleaning and tuning hers and will pick them both up Tuesday. Got a kid seat for the three year old to ride in for my bike as well.

Now I have to start the process of researching and acquiring all the gear to fit them out with as well as deciding on what I want in the way of at least one bike trailer.

The bikes are only just-in-case preps for us as all of our necessary shopping can be done on the way to or from work. If things get so bad that I've got to ride a bike to go shopping chances are there will be nothing to buy when I get there. Still, it'll be good to have second stage bug out transport should there ever come a time we have to abandon our motor vehicles. This makes Shanks Mare a third stage. Come this fall when the weather breaks we may try some longer excursions on one of the rail trails in the area.

.....Alan.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Everybody sing along

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnfT8_gPSJY[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey - Texas Artist - 
I just got a chance to listen to that link. I remember the original Mickey Mouse Club that had that Jimminey Cricket feature.

Good advice in that link - thank you.

Angie


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well I thought it was kinda cute so I posted it


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Is this the future


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey - I hear with them having to incentive all the big gas guzzlers, this could be happening. 

Angie


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I just found this link on bike trailers that some of you might find interesting: http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com/. His 22 page booklet on building a bike trailer is very detailed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat - another link to learn from. Thank you Rickdw203


----------



## janice988 (Oct 24, 2020)

I highly recommend that you have a comfortable seat on any bike you buy. Those are not very expensive whatever the bike you have to change it


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

About 1999 my husband and his Dad pooled their money and bought me an Auto- Bike. It is a two wheeled bicycle with a heavy frame ; mountain bike tires and automatic shift- 3 speed. There are weights ; I call them; in the wheels that automatically shift the gears depending on the terrain; flat ; hilly; etc. I never have to think about shifting as it does it automatically. I have saddle bags on the back and a basket on the front. I love this bike and it works perfect after 21 years of use. We have painted it twice and only replaced one tire. The longest distance I have rode it was forty miles twice. . That was back in 2000 when I was fifty-four and my grandson was eleven. He made one of those long bike rides with me and for some strange reason said ; " Grammy I am never going biking with you again!." We only rode one way and my son-in-law brought us home bikes and all !. Now at seventy-four I only ride two to four miles' There are a lot of hills here so I push the bike up the steep hills and coast down and partly up the next hill. The roads around here were being paved this year so I didn't ride my bike much as the roads were closed a lot. Instead I had to walk. I am hoping next year I will still be able to bike. The old bike is still working good.


----------

